

Guidelines for hosting a high traffic WordPress site - zippykid

The following rules shouldn't just be applied by ZippyKid, if you run a high traffic website, you should invest in a code audit, even if you host elsewhere.<p>https://www.zippykid.com/2013/01/30/high-traffic-wordpress-hosting-plans/
======
brudgers
This post should not be in Ask.

